# Dutchman on the SPRINGPOLE :)



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

lol.


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

LOL that was great. Bullet makes the same noises when he plays on a springpole!


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

You really should have his back feet on the ground no dog should be hanging in the air like that ever.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

man that is really awesome. He is a great dog, I need to make me a spring pole set up.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

That's great! Can he walk straight when he's done lol! He was making me dizzy


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

gamer said:


> You really should have his back feet on the ground no dog should be hanging in the air like that ever.


I fully believe an abpt should not be "breakable".... so in reality... if the dog is going to hurt itself on a springpole, it has no real need to be here.

I have put my springpole 6 feet up in a tree many of times and my dogs, for the most part do not even wipe out. 
and when the odd time they do, they just get up like nothing happened and "right back at it" these are dogs from traditional lines.

thanks!

this springpole was set up on my fav. hiking trail. its super easy. just bring your spring and rope with you and a few metal clips and walla... springpole action!

im going to be doing this a LOT more.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Diggit said:


> I fully believe an abpt should not be "breakable".... so in reality... if the dog is going to hurt itself on a springpole, it has no real need to be here.
> 
> I have put my springpole 6 feet up in a tree many of times and my dogs, for the most part do not even wipe out.
> and when the odd time they do, they just get up like nothing happened and "right back at it" these are dogs from traditional lines.
> ...


So be it your dogs, I guess you would not have owned honeybunch either right because as you say she was "breakable" right? Can you imagine the dogs she could have produced if her owner had just used common sense? I guess some people lack that


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Great video!! thanks for sharing, all my dogs leapers and hangers as well.. To each his own, its not for novice bulldogs owners but for me I want the dog that can bring down a bull a bear or a moose just give em time.. which some of that is air time I imagine.. LOL So I use trees and climbing bungie cord too at the same 6ft level  I like it :clap: I noticed him put his feet on the ground at the end of the clip, he wanted to pull that limb down, LOL kinda like mine..









The only reason these dogs didnt wrangle this bull is because the Constable shot them for attacking the bull.. LOL whatta dumb( Y ) !! LOL


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> Great video!! thanks for sharing, all my dogs leapers and hangers as well.. To each his own, for me I want the dog that can bring down a bull a bear or a moose just give em time.. which some of that is air time I imagine.. LOL


a leap then they will naturally bring the animals head down and be at a natural angle with 2 if not 4 feet on the ground, if a dog is just hanging off the face of a bull they cant do as good a job of controlling it and if it is hanging off the face of a bear and dont pull the bear onto all 4s the bear will slice it open thus dead dog.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Okay as you can see the bull is just swinging the dogs off here and there the bulldogs where the bull dog before the bull is wrangled and before the dogs get control the bull has to be tired and winded himself.. This was what these dogs were bred to do before men through them in the pit, and the pit was all they became known for. They get tossed and come running right back for more.. The only reason they didn't keep that bull there until the bull owner arrived was because the constable said omg the pit bulls are attacking this bull worthless pit bulls and shot them both after taking pictures..

The only limits are those we set for ourselves; why I love this breed.. There are no limits..


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

gamer said:


> So be it your dogs, I guess you would not have owned honeybunch either right because as you say she was "breakable" right? Can you imagine the dogs she could have produced if her owner had just used common sense? I guess some people lack that


I thought you might bring that up... lmao.

how old was honeybunch when she hurt her back?
how many litters did she pump out before hurting her back?

that causes stress.

next time I post a clip ill put it really high just for you  infact I think ill post some pics i have from the years and years I have been doing springpoles.


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

Diggit said:


> I thought you might bring that up... lmao.
> 
> how old was honeybunch when she hurt her back?
> how many litters did she pump out before hurting her back?
> ...


also, I forgot to bring up that she was used for fighting. that would also cause some stress too.

-fought
-bred
-conformation
-feeding?
-age?

many factors in this...

what food they had been feeding then?
probibly not near as good as what we have now.

her conformation, she was quite long backed too, = weak.

BTW, no I wouldnt own honeybunch... im not a breeder, so she would be kind of usless to me. not much of a fan of that line either. 
I think we have much better in this era in terms of talent.... as far as producing skills, we will never know.

but I do know id never own a "tight bred jeep dog"... boyles and midnight cowboy and mayday, redboy bred dogs is what im liking.


----------



## twitchf4i (Jan 22, 2010)

dont kick urself to hard when he rips a tooth out proper way is back legs on the ground but hey to each his own


----------



## chicanomarine (Mar 22, 2011)

I can see everyone's point on this and i'll add only that the one dog that got hurt is only one dog of how many thousands that do this, I understand we live in a society that tries to prevent any harm to anyone but sometimes their are other factors at play as was stated. With that said I wouldn't have my dogs feet not touching the ground because I believe the same type of training can be done without him dangling plus I do think we'll be wrestling any bulls or bears to the ground in my backyard and unless you live on a farm why would u need this training?


----------



## chicanomarine (Mar 22, 2011)

Btw his noises are funny....you can tell he is enjoying himself!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I do live on a lil sumpin about 10 acres; I make sure my dogs go to people with acreage or one or two have been placed with people with huge yards in a owned home, I wont let a pup go to a renter, these dogs need the stability of the work and love involved in farm-life, you'll wish like everyone else you had a farm soon enough... food has to grow and die so we can eat it; or put it in a box or a can ... with gas prices farmers are suffering leaving them to produce enough for them and to pay their bills and thats it.. Not alot of profit when your farming profits are eatin up in gas and soring prices.. If everyone did farm, there's container farming for apartment dwellers; and gardening for home owners as well as raising your own animals to slaughter it only takes a few a year to feed the family, one pig will go all year for you pork lovers, LOL and a cow.. or small yard owners beef goat.. can't help but chuckle because we like APBTs were made to work to live.. What we call work now, LOL is employment for self conceived concept of survival, ironically that same way of life is destroying this planet in the 100 years its been viably active.. I agree, I need my dogs to be true grit bulldogs, hard as uranium nails.. LOL


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

FH, I'll be hitting you up for a pup when I move out to the country. lol

To the OP, great video... love the noises he was making, hilarious stuff.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Eh. I can see both sides. Dogs are totally breakable. The thing that sets the APBT apart is not that he's indestructible, but that he can tough through it. I've had a lot of luck with a semi-unbreakable bulldog, but she will also run right through pain and worry about it later. I tend to let her go as hard as she wants, and I accept the fact that she may get hurt. But I wont let her go flying off any rooftops just because it gets her closer to the birds. Y'know. Just sayin'. LOL


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

awesome video.
great post


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

chicanomarine said:


> I can see everyone's point on this and i'll add only that the one dog that got hurt is only one dog of how many thousands that do this, I understand we live in a society that tries to prevent any harm to anyone but sometimes their are other factors at play as was stated. With that said I wouldn't have my dogs feet not touching the ground because I believe the same type of training can be done without him dangling plus I do think we'll be wrestling any bulls or bears to the ground in my backyard and unless you live on a farm why would u need this training?


this is a great debate, good work discusing this topic.

in regards to this post i quoted above---

im not sure what you mean by "training"? when you ask what is the need for this training, sorry I cannot answer that question because, im not training my dog to do anything. im giving my dog a "workout" and setting the springpole at different levels in hieght work different parts of the body. also, gives the mind a "challenge" my dogs love challenges, its not only a physical workout its a mental one, which satisfys my dog FULLY. as you read and look on you will see the result. (below)

in regards to the springpole being "too high" I think its a little bit overboard lol. the dogs feet ae on the ground (I took these pics the same day as the video)










his rear feet are on the ground.

this is him jumping at his own will..










now, I find when the feet are ON the ground they tend to make the pads on the feet damaged from all the tugging. I have had dogs bleeding at the feet putting our keep off track for healing time.

here is some of my fav. springpole pics...

my boy mase goin right up the tree.




























my girl bunny also used to work this springpole going up the tree and doing back flips off it.

and no,... no dog was injered with on this "tree" springpole.

heres bunny at our current house set up.
we have a rubber matt to aviod pad damage.





































as far as "why" we do this?.... (quoted above)

heres the results, I cant argue with the result, this is not JUST from using the springpole... but the springpole is a large part of this condition.
this is how we go to dog shows and take home some ribbons and sometimes trophies


----------



## chicanomarine (Mar 22, 2011)

I live in the #1 agricultural center of the world! Although I don't have a farm (never want one either) I've had pits for over 10 years and believe me I work them. My male is a high energy dog we bike ride for about 6 miles a day either sprinting or him pulling me on a bike. He's got a pack with 10lbs to carry when we walk for another 3 miles; plus all the play time. He sleeps like a baby and snores like a pig.


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

chicanomarine said:


> I live in the #1 agricultural center of the world! Although I don't have a farm (never want one either) I've had pits for over 10 years and believe me I work them. My male is a high energy dog we bike ride for about 6 miles a day either sprinting or him pulling me on a bike. He's got a pack with 10lbs to carry when we walk for another 3 miles; plus all the play time. He sleeps like a baby and snores like a pig.


I never said anything about anyone not working there dogs.

this breed was bred for a specific purpose, springpole is probibly the closest thing thats legal.. to fufill its need to bite and shake something 

and I did my best to answer your question of why we use springpole. pictures are used in my posts often to help show what im talking about.


----------



## chicanomarine (Mar 22, 2011)

@Diggit My comments weren't directed towards you it was in response to firehazards comments. I've used spring poles before and understand their use. When I get my pull up bar/spring pole up I'll get a video of it, my boy is pretty impressive.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

LOL my dogs run miles in the mtns to kill coyotes and hunt bear  I have always ran and used techniques unheard of by bulldog people back in the day, I was of few people that used springpoles,used horse leads, and ran/bike miles with my dogs, and hunted with my dogs; I know this cause everyone was amazed what Hooch and I did. No one even game dog men done what I did as they gave me props on Hooch; then overnight.. Like it went viral everyone was trying to construct limb lines and order treadmills and still couldnt keep up with the pace of my dogs, I didnt realize it then... But hind sight is always 20/20.. (wasnt overnight I just went walkabout for a bit  came back into the life of society and found everyone doin the damm thing..) I condition my dogs I dont train them for anything unless Im training a K9 quality dog.

@ Diggits :clap: Keep on Bulldoggin'.......... I see alot of similarities in our simple regiments.. I gave ya props and noticed the feet on the ground, I agree with your POV about the feet on the ground as well..


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

You can put 'em as low as you want, and some dogs will take them to crazy heights. I had a foster am staff that would take off from one side of the yard, jump and grab the springpole, and just fly!


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> LOL my dogs run miles in the mtns to kill coyotes and hunt bear  I have always ran and used techniques unheard of by bulldog people back in the day, I was of few people that used springpoles,used horse leads, and ran/bike miles with my dogs, and hunted with my dogs; I know this cause everyone was amazed what Hooch and I did. No one even game dog men done what I did as they gave me props on Hooch; then overnight.. Like it went viral everyone was trying to construct limb lines and order treadmills and still couldnt keep up with the pace of my dogs, I didnt realize it then... But hind sight is always 20/20.. (wasnt overnight I just went walkabout for a bit  came back into the life of society and found everyone doin the damm thing..) I condition my dogs I dont train them for anything unless Im training a K9 quality dog.
> 
> @ Diggits :clap: Keep on Bulldoggin'.......... I see alot of similarities in our simple regiments.. I gave ya props and noticed the feet on the ground, I agree with your POV about the feet on the ground as well..


ya thanks 

this is what a damaged foot pad looks like, it takes 3 days to heal and takes 4-5 days to be able to let them work hard again. 
it puts a huge "kink" in a keep... days off that are not planned can mess with the whole keep.

im glad I dont have a show anytime soon, I took this pic of bunnys foot a few min ago, she was running the jenny and I didnt stop her soon enough, she will work until she drops I have to stop her every single time i work her.

damaged foot pads are no fun.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

OT, but I've got a picture of Mase on my FB from the show in Kellyville OK last year. I thought I had others, but I guess I was mistaken. Probably have the originals stuffed away on my computer somewhere. Login | Facebook


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

oh wow thank you, I have tagged myself. 

im happy he acted and treated ladyrampage well... with my experiance hes more of a "one person" dog, he acts a bit low key with someone he does not favour. also I dont trust many to handle or work with him just because of how freakishly strong and smart he is. thats one week before I picked him up and brought him home to canada. 

im looking forward to working toward his ace title and showing him in the champion of champions


----------



## IRONHIDE (Mar 2, 2011)

nice vid they have hang time contests at some shows back feet on the ground does give a better workout but no harm in a little airtime honey bunch was a freak accident my dogs love a little airtime but hell if they break on the pole then im a real pos for putten them on boar hogs lol...


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

WOW Diggit! Your dogs are RIPPED! I really loved the pics of Bunny. And the white headed dog.


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

thanks! we have picked up the work out times in the past few weeks so they will go from fat to ripped again in no time.

ill be posting pics a little later of our adventure we are going on in an hr or so !  

bunny got a backpack today  
and we are gunna run the males on the go cart and maybe get in some drag weight time.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

can't wait to see the pics!


----------

